# Auditory Cubing Notation (ACN)



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

*Auditory Cubing Notation*

*Introduction (You can skip this without missing any important information):*
I was trying to memorise some algorithms the other day and realised that reading the notation is quite cumbersome at times. I chiefly use visual memory (yes, not muscle memory, so my TPS is rather low for my times), so I prefer to be able to look at my cube while I execute them. Hence I usually say out the notation a few moves in advance to hold them in my memory. But all the "prime"s and "two"s often disrupt the flow of speech, resulting in me saying things like "R U R U" when it's really R U R' U'.

When scrambling, I formed a habit of saying the moves out by mouthing them, mentally saying them or actually saying them out loud. However, I usually leave out the "prime"s and "two"s out most of the time, because honestly, the fingers can scramble faster than I can say them.

That is what I noticed of the widely-used notation scheme. While easy to comprehend, it's not very convenient when trying to speak them out physically or in my mind. So I decided to come up with a simple system to make saying out the notation easier.

*How it works:*
Although I said "come up with a simple system", I really didn't do much. The new system has zero compression of information, meaning each move has single-syllable sound instead of combining multiple moves to form a sound, so as to speak.

Moreover, the system does not require the learning of anything new other than the written notation; in fact, in its purest form, it's simpler than the current notation. Without further ado, allow me to show you how we can make saying out the notation simpler. It's so simple you'll probably feel cheated at how I made you read this wall of text.

Basically, for normal moves, add "a (ah)", for inverses, add "i (ee)" and for double moves, add "u (oo)" to the back of the moves to make a single-syllable sound. This is with the exception of the U layer, where we drop the consonant completely. For example, R U R' U' will become "Ra-a-Ri-i" and R' F R F' will become "Ri-Fa-Ra-Fi". For MES slice moves, the same applies, but replace the "E" with "N", so we can distinguish between E' and U'. For rotations, add "l" after adding the vowel (for disambiguation for y') and the vowel for x will be "sh (as in 'sheet')". For wide turns and layer turns on big cubes, I have no simple solution. Below is a list of consonants and vowels for these two special cases.

Consonants:
1: Silent/none
2: T
3: Thr
4: F
5: V (since "five" has a "v")
6: S
7: J (a random consonant. I would say "j" looks close enough to a rotated or a badly-written "7")
8: M (a random consonant. Maybe "8" cut into half looks like an "m"?)
9: N

Wide turns:
"o (oh)"

Layer turns:
"ae (as in 'rat')"

This should cover all cubes in physical existence for now (10 + 1 + 10 = 21). What you need to do is to add the sound in front of the normal (narrow?) version of the move (i.e. Rw becomes "o-Ra", r in cubes bigger than 3x3 becomes "ae-Ra"). For 3x3, I would say just saying two syllables is easier, making Rw (or more commonly "r" since there's no ambiguity in 3x3) become "Mi-Ra" (M' and R executed together).

*Advantages:*
First of all, it makes spoken notation much more fluid. This means it is easier to get a rhythm going, which I think can help memorisation as well. Moreover, relaying algorithms and scrambles can be faster and less confusing. It only requires you to know the notation that we already have, with the exception of wide turns and slice turns of cubes bigger than the 3x3.

The reason why I chose the vowels may already be evident to you. You may have seen "Ri" instead of "R'" on some sites and "u" just comes from "two". It's an intuitive way to learn the system, so grasping a hold of it shouldn't be too hard for beginners and experts alike. It will come naturally if you just apply it frequently enough.

*Possible Improvements:*
Wide turns and slice turns. I don't think it's very helpful, it's just there for the sake of completeness, almost, even though it may be the most helpful of it all if I had a better system.

Also, L and R can be a little difficult to differentiate. Just ask the Japanese, who only have "R", or Koreans, who only have "L". Somehow the Chinese have both. It's better if the system can be used by people speaking different languages. I already adapted some vowels and consonants for wide turns and slice turns for English-speaking users instead of other ones which are more intuitive/obvious for me, but it's best if anyone from anywhere can use them.

I'm not sure what would be the most convenient system for most people. Maybe using different vowels and consonants may be more intuitive or faster for some people. Maybe I've made some contradictions/mistakes in the system. Maybe I left some other cases out. Maybe just saying out the notations as it is faster and easier. Maybe this system is completely useless and a waste of time without any benefits. Suggestions are welcome. So are criticisms.

*Suggestions by you all:*
Seems like many of you (by "many" I mean two, for now at least) prefer using the consonant "W" over dropping the consonant for U. I think it's a good idea. However, there is a small problem of "W" being a little similar to "R", especially in "RI"/"WI". If you just relax your tongue for "R", it becomes very similar to "W". Imagine 2GLL, where all algs can be executed in two-gen. Try saying this out a few times: R U R' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U2' R' U2 R. I think in this case, it's better without the "W", since it reduces mouth movement, which is important since it increases speaking speed. Still a good suggestion I will ponder over.

*Conclusion:*
I've just spent my time coming up with a simple system for a spoken cubing notation. That is all.
Below are tables of 1-to-1 conversions of the moves.


Spoiler: Tables




VowelPronunciationA"ah"I"ee"U"oo"O"oh"AE"rat"


RotationsClockwiseAnticlockwise180 DegreesxSHALSHILSHULyYALYILYULzZALZILZUL


Face TurnsClockwiseAnticlockwise180 DegreesUAIUFFAFIFURRARIRUDDADIDUBBABIBULLALILU


Slice Turns (3x3)ClockwiseAnticlockwise180 DegreesMMAMIMUENANINUSSSISU


Wide TurnsClockwiseAnticlockwise180 DegreesUwO-AO-IO-UFwO-FAO-FIO-FURwO-RAO-RIO-RUDwO-DAO-DIO-DUBwO-BAO-BIO-BULwO-LAO-LIO-LU

Add the following in front of "O", with respect to the number of layers turned.

Number of LayersConsonant1None2T3THR4F5V6S7J8M9N
e.g. 3Fw: TO-FA (2 inner layers are turned)


Inner Slice TurnsClockwiseAnticlockwise180 Degreesu/2UAE-AAE-IAE-Uf/2FAE-FAAE-FIAE-FUr/2RAE-RAAE-RIAE-RUd/2DAE-DAAE-DIAE-DUb/2BAE-BAAE-BIAE-BUl/2LAE-LAAE-LIAE-LU
For other layers, refer to the syllable table for wide turns. Append consonant in front of "AE".
e.g. 2r/3R: TAE-RA (the 2nd inner layer is turned)



A very similar idea has been explored unbeknownst to me years ago by qqwref.



qqwref said:


> I do like the idea of using different syllables for team BLD. Might I suggest the following system: represent moves with a syllable of consonant+vowel. The consonant would be B/D/F/L/R/V (V instead of U) and the vowel would be perhaps ah/ee/oo (clockwise, counterclockwise [like the Ri notation], two). So instead of RUR' you could say "rah vah ree" (ravari). Or sune would be ravarivaravuri. Huh, I think I like this.


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 23, 2014)

sound like a good notation system, but there are lots of exceptions and subtleties. can you make a table for every move in the old notation and the corresponding sound for your notation?


----------



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> sound like a good notation system, but there are lots of exceptions and subtleties. can you make a table for every move in the old notation and the corresponding sound for your notation?



I'll work on it. Is it possible to make a table using BB Codes? Or should I just spoiler a long list of possible sounds?


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2014)

deadmanlsh said:


> I'll work on it. Is it possible to make a table using BB Codes? Or should I just spoiler a long list of possible sounds?


Yes, click 'go advanced' and click this button:


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2014)

I like this. Seems like it could be useful for teamBLD also.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, I love this! The only thing I would change is having a U move as W, since that would allow for consonant-vowel order on a 3x3 and would flow more smoothly than say "ra a" (= rawa). Thanks for coming up with this - I learn algs through speaking them, and this will really help me speak faster and more smoothly.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 23, 2014)

An interesting idea, it made me think of Wolstenholme notation, which was around in the '80's.
http://www.topaccolades.com/notation/rubikscube.htm


----------



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

I have added the tables. If anything's missing/unclear, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yes, click 'go advanced' and click this button:
> http://i.imgur.com/E8Kdmos.png



Thanks for your help.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 23, 2014)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> Wow, I love this! The only thing I would change is having a U move as W, since that would allow for consonant-vowel order on a 3x3 and would flow more smoothly than say "ra a" (= rawa). Thanks for coming up with this - I learn algs through speaking them, and this will really help me speak faster and more smoothly.



Good idea. Saying "R prime" really does disturb the flow compared with "Ri". I would also use W for U to keep the consistency.


----------



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

SenorJuan said:


> An interesting idea, it made me think of Wolstenholme notation, which was around in the '80's.
> http://www.topaccolades.com/notation/rubikscube.htm



I didn't think my idea would be completely original, but the similarity is uncanny. Even the 3 basic vowels are the same (though used differently). I guess it shows that the 3 are easiest to pronounce, at least. I actually considered using "T" for the U layer, since it is relatively common, but just went with not having a consonant at all.


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tables, I'll admit I was too lazy to read this before  I like the notation, but there are two think I think could be improved. Firstly, as other people have said, having a letter for U. I think T would be good. Secondly, I think M and N could be misheard quite easily, because they're similar sounds, so maybe you could use another letter instead of N?

(also, this one isn't that important, but I just find it a bit confusing that 'A' isn't used for Anticlockwise  That's probably just me though)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 23, 2014)

deadmanlsh said:


> I was trying to memorise some algorithms the other day and realised that reading the notation is quite cumbersome at times.


First sentence and I've already found your problem. You should be memorizing the algs, not the notation - the notation is just there to have a convenient way to write stuff down and manipulate move sequences on paper. Even if you invent some different notation, you will not fix the problem, because you will still have the notation in your head, and then have to convert that into moves and hand movements as you solve. As you mention, this does not lead to good TPS, especially since you have to think about what you're doing every time. When you get faster you need lookahead, which means you don't have to think 

When I learn algs, for instance, I watch what is happening to the blocks. What's a T perm to me? Not R U R' U' R' F etc., but instead what happens to the blocks and pairs of pieces. For instance in this case you are taking the front-right F2L pair out, then bringing it back in and out of the way of the R slice, then you are fixing the R slice block while bringing the front-left F2L pair into the front-right pair's place, then a U' to move the misoriented pieces on U to the back, then solving the front-left F2L pair. It sounds awkward and confusing when written out in English but when you perform the alg and watch what happens it is a lot easier to understand. I do have some muscle memory for this alg and others that I can do very fast, but that comes from practice, and what's backing it is an intuitive understanding of what it does. So if I lose my place in the middle of an alg, I can just look at the position of the pieces and figure out where I am - or if I am solving with one hand, or on a simulator, or on a puzzle I can't turn quickly, I can still execute it without problems.


----------



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

qqwref said:


> First sentence and I've already found your problem. You should be memorizing the algs, not the notation - the notation is just there to have a convenient way to write stuff down and manipulate move sequences on paper. Even if you invent some different notation, you will not fix the problem, because you will still have the notation in your head, and then have to convert that into moves and hand movements as you solve. As you mention, this does not lead to good TPS, especially since you have to think about what you're doing every time. When you get faster you need lookahead, which means you don't have to think
> 
> When I learn algs, for instance, I watch what is happening to the blocks. What's a T perm to me? Not R U R' U' R' F etc., but instead what happens to the blocks and pairs of pieces. For instance in this case you are taking the front-right F2L pair out, then bringing it back in and out of the way of the R slice, then you are fixing the R slice block while bringing the front-left F2L pair into the front-right pair's place, then a U' to move the misoriented pieces on U to the back, then solving the front-left F2L pair. It sounds awkward and confusing when written out in English but when you perform the alg and watch what happens it is a lot easier to understand. I do have some muscle memory for this alg and others that I can do very fast, but that comes from practice, and what's backing it is an intuitive understanding of what it does. So if I lose my place in the middle of an alg, I can just look at the position of the pieces and figure out where I am - or if I am solving with one hand, or on a simulator, or on a puzzle I can't turn quickly, I can still execute it without problems.



I agree completely with what you said. I think I mentioned that I use visual memory for memorising algorithms.



deadmanlsh said:


> ......I chiefly use visual memory (yes, not muscle memory, so my TPS is rather low for my times)......





deadmanlsh said:


> ......I usually say out the notation a few moves in advance to hold them in my memory. But all the "prime"s and "two"s often disrupt the flow of speech, resulting in me saying things like "R U R U" when it's really R U R' U'......



The system's less of a "Here's this cool new idea that revolutionises memorisation of algorithms!" and more of a "Hey, I think this is convenient, why don't we use this for reading pre-existing notation?"


----------



## Stefan (Nov 23, 2014)

deadmanlsh said:


> I didn't think my idea would be completely original, but the similarity is uncanny.



Similar stuff was also discussed in the Alternative notation thread, particularly this:



qqwref said:


> represent moves with a syllable of *consonant+vowel*. The consonant would be B/D/F/L/R/V (V instead of U) and the vowel would be perhaps *ah/ee/oo* (clockwise, counterclockwise [like the Ri notation], two).


----------



## deadmanlsh (Nov 23, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Similar stuff was also discussed in the Alternative notation thread, particularly this:



I see. Well, I guess it's not too surprising, seeing how it really is the simplest adaptation of the written notation. Do you think this should gain traction? I think it's a neat way of reading/saying notation and it doesn't require any additional knowledge, with the sounds being quite intuitive.

I'll link to qqwref's post in the main post.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 23, 2014)

deadmanlsh said:


> Do you think this should gain traction?



Don't know, but since the previous attempt(s?) failed...

I still think it could be good for team blindsolving, though. And maybe you can talk the cubiversity guys into it


----------

